# Kettenführung 3 Fach // Nerve AM



## FFM (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo Gemeinde,


hat jemand Erfahrungen mit schaltbaren Kettenführungen - 3 fach, am Nerve AM.

http://www.g-junkies.de/dreist.html

Gibt es noch was anderes? Mit ISCG-Aufnahme?


Gruss


----------



## Mitglied (13. Januar 2010)

Shaman Racing Enduro
NC17 
Google
Suchfunktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FFM (13. Januar 2010)

Würde trotzdem gerne Erfahrungen dazu bekommen...

Hat wer eine von den Kettenführungen an seinem Nerve AM montiert?


----------



## Lappi (13. Januar 2010)

FFM schrieb:


> Hallo Gemeinde,
> 
> 
> hat jemand Erfahrungen mit schaltbaren Kettenführungen - 3 fach, am Nerve AM.
> ...



War gerade am stöbern nach einer 3 Fach Kettenführung, habe die Dreist gefunden und wollte die selbe Frage ans Forum stellen .... wie gut das ich vorher die Threads durchgegangen bin ....

Die Dreist ist übrigens z.Z. ausverkauft, in der 4 KW anscheinend aber wieder lieferbar.
Schliesse mich also Deiner Frage an, insbesonders da dies die erste wirklich brauchbare für 3 Kettenblätter zu sein scheint.

Ich fahre im übrigen ein Spicy 316...


----------



## FFM (13. Januar 2010)

Habe ich auch gelesen, dass es bis Dato die erste brauchbare Kettenführung ist. 

Mit der 4. Kalenderwoche ist es ja auch nicht mehr all zu lang...


----------



## Lappi (13. Januar 2010)

Wird sich hoffentlich noch bis dahin einer finden der mit der Dreist schon Erfahrung hat ..

Das hier habe ich auf der Seite von Dreist gefunden ... altes Modell und falsches Foto ..


----------



## Mitglied (14. Januar 2010)

Die erste brauchbare ist/war der Heim 3Guide. Gibt's aber mittlerweile nicht mehr und ist kaum gebraucht aufzutreiben. Angeblich hat e13 die Rechte gekauft und bringt bald nochmal eine Neuauflage.


----------



## Lappi (14. Januar 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Die erste brauchbare ist/war der Heim 3Guide. Gibt's aber mittlerweile nicht mehr und ist kaum gebraucht aufzutreiben. Angeblich hat e13 die Rechte gekauft und bringt bald nochmal eine Neuauflage.




Habe sogar hier noch einen Thread gefunden ...

Das Teil sieht auf jeden Fall an einfachsten aus, wo nicht viel ist kann auch nicht viel kaputt gehen. .. will´ haben ...


Die Suche weitet sich also aus ..


----------



## Mitglied (14. Januar 2010)

Ich hab' noch eine an meine Fully. So simpel wie sie aussieht funktioniert sie auch. Und das tadellos. Mit Glück kann man noch welche auftreiben.


----------



## Lappi (14. Januar 2010)

...


----------



## Lappi (14. Januar 2010)

Wer suchet der findet, in dem Fall bei Indian Summer CH

Nachdem e.thirteen im vergangenen Jahr die von Jon Heim gegründete Firma Montara Design übernommen hatte, waren wir gespannt, wie die neue 3fach Kettenführung wohl aussehen und funktionieren würde. Die Heim 3Guide hat sich durch die Qualität und hohe Funktionalität einen hervorragenden Ruf erworben und wird nun in überarbeiteter Version unter dem Namen *3RS* Ende November in die Schweizer Shops kommen. Neu wird die Backplate der nur *99* *Gramm* leichten Führung aus Aluminium gefertigt, zudem wird die Montage einfacher und flexibler.

Jetzt nur noch finden wo es die zu kaufen  gibt .-..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Januar 2010)

Warum so kompliziert? Die Dreist ist sicher nah an perfekt dran, aber auch etwas schwer und teuer. Man kÃ¶nnte auch sowas wie Shaman Enduro fahren, oder aber richtig leicht fahre. coparni Grundplatte mit 14g und eine Shamn Rolle bei den Onlineshops bestellen. Dann kommt man unter 60g bei voller 3fach Schaltbarkeit hin, unter 40â¬. DIe Platte ist wie auch bei Heim3 2,5mm breit und verdrÃ¤ngt somit den Spacer am Innenlager.

Jatschek hat hier mal was richtig leichtes gebaut.


----------



## Mudge (14. Januar 2010)

Eine 3-Fachkettenführung (22-34-44) mit Bashguard fürs große Kettenblatt würde mich auch interessieren. Hab ein AM 8.0 von 2009 mit ISCG 05-Aufnahme.

Die Shaman Racing Enduro-Führung hab ich mal gegoogelt. Finde aber leider keine Installationsanleitung.
Vielleicht kann mir da jemand mit Erfahrung weiterhelfen. Und welche zusätzlichen Spacer und Schrauben benötige ich denn für die Installation?

Greetz


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Januar 2010)

die shaman enduro führung wird hinters tretlager geklemmt und ersetzt dort in der regel einen spacer. damits bei mir rundlief musste ich die schraubenköpfe des kleinen kettenblatts abfeilen.


----------



## Moonboot42 (14. Januar 2010)

Ja, das mit dem Schleifen hört man bei Shaman öfter, deren Platten sind zu dick. Mit der Coparni platte schleift nichts. Iscg schrubt man mit drei Schrauben an, beide Systeme haben ihre Vor und Nachteile, Innenlagerklemmung ist aber wesentlich leichter.


----------



## Mudge (14. Januar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> die shaman enduro führung wird hinters tretlager geklemmt und ersetzt dort in der regel einen spacer. damits bei mir rundlief musste ich die schraubenköpfe des kleinen kettenblatts abfeilen.


 
Ok, ich bestell mir das Ding wohl einfach mal und schau dann wies hinhaut. 
Merkt man denn einen Unterschied ob die Führungsrolle Ritzel hat oder eine glatte Fläche wie die Shaman?
Und welchen Bashguard kannst Du denn empfehlen?


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Januar 2010)

ich hatte noch nie eine führung mit ritzel. ist ja auch eher selten, oder? so ein röllchen ist schon ausreichend würde ich mal sagen.
bashguard hab ich keinen. dann würde ich eher auf 2-fach umrüsten, wenn ich einen wollte. dann brauchste ja wahrscheinlich auch längere kettenblatt schrauben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudge (14. Januar 2010)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ich hatte noch nie eine führung mit ritzel. bashguard hab ich keinen. dann würde ich eher auf 2-fach umrüsten, wenn ich einen wollte. dann brauchste ja wahrscheinlich auch längere kettenblatt schrauben.


 
Ah, dann ist der Bashguard wohl am Torque verbaut. Hab nur kurz die Bilder überflogen.



Moonboot42 schrieb:


> Mit der Coparni platte schleift nichts.


 
Kannst mir vielleicht sagen, wo ich die Grundplatte herbekomme? Ist die auch passend zur ISCG 05-Aufnahme?


----------



## Mitglied (14. Januar 2010)

Aufgepasst bei Shaman: Es gibt eine Ausführung die vorne nur für ein KB taugt, in Kombination für 8-10fach hinten!
Nicht dass Ihr die falsche ordert, die wird dann mit 2 oder 3fach vorne nicht funktionieren!


----------



## FFM (14. Januar 2010)

Die Heim sieht auch interessant aus, vor allem die ISCG Aufnahme, werde wohl mal bei Indian Summer nachhaken, ob die schon einen Liefertermin nennen können.

Ansonsten wird es die Dreist....


----------



## Mettwurst82 (14. Januar 2010)

Mitglied schrieb:


> Aufgepasst bei Shaman: Es gibt eine Ausführung die vorne nur für ein KB taugt, in Kombination für 8-10fach hinten!
> Nicht dass Ihr die falsche ordert, die wird dann mit 2 oder 3fach vorne nicht funktionieren!



und welche ausführung genau ist das? ich kenne die shaman enduro nur als 3-fach-führung.


----------



## LukiSkywalker (1. Februar 2010)

Hi,
hier wird die Heim3 angeboten: http://www3.hibike.de/main.php?sess...ct&productID=0a09710916a03446f1f1d6e2be98acc3
muss man da noch was bearbeiten z.B. beim einbau?


----------



## FFM (2. Februar 2010)

Warte auch mal ab, wie sich es mit dem Einbau verhält. Oder ich bestelle sie und ich werde Testperson


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (2. Februar 2010)

Ich hab ne "ZweiG" der letzten Generation und bin sehr zufrieden.
Sie könnte etwas leichter sein, aber das passt schon.

Fahren tue ich mit 22/36 und Frage mich immer wieder wozu man drei Kettenblätter braucht. Man verliert genau 1,5 Gänge.


----------



## homerkills (8. Mai 2010)

"thread wiederbeleb"

was ist denn aus euren kefü-plänen geworden??
welche fahrt ihr nun??

grüße


----------



## Joachim1980 (10. Mai 2010)

HeimGuide 3 fahre ich seid 3x Jahren (22/36/Bashguard) ohne nennenswerte Probleme. Leicht und Funktionell. Man sollte nur nicht auf die KeFü aufsetzen... Die Heim Guide 3 gibt es leider nicht mehr.

Als Ersatz für die HeimGuide 3 ist die NC-17 ganz gut. Leider schwerer und von der Funktion nicht so optimal wie die HeimGuide 3. 

Die G-Junkies Dreist ist mir 1. zu teuer und 2. viel zu schwer.


----------



## Joachim1980 (10. Mai 2010)

Wäre fast ein Doppelpost geworden....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukiSkywalker (11. Mai 2010)

Von e.thirteen gibts jetzt ne Heim 3


----------



## marlonbuergi (29. April 2011)

Heim 3 RS 3fach Kettenführung passt nicht ans nerve am. Habs gerade probiert, die hintere strebe ist zu dick. man müsste einen grossen teil aus der heim 3rs rausfräsen, damit sie passen würde.


----------



## Daseca (30. April 2011)

Gibts jetzt ne funktionierende 3 Fach fürs AM wo man noch kaufen kann oder gibts momentan keine und muss auf 2 fach runter?Blick bei dem thread nichtmehr so ganz durch 

MfG


----------



## Daseca (2. Mai 2011)

uppp


----------



## Daseca (6. Mai 2011)

Weiß niemand was dadrüber?


----------



## Chicane (6. Mai 2011)

Bei den Standardkettenführungen wie z.B. die Heim3 wirst du immer nacharbeiten müssen.

Siehe Canyon Kettenführung:






Ansonsten Kettenführung à la Bionicon (Suche). Oder eben Umbau auf 22/36.


----------



## esprit70 (16. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen

hat jemand schon beim Modell 2012 was montiert in Sachen Kettenführungen

ps... wäre die Frage in wie weit sich die beiden Modelljahre unterscheiden!!!


----------



## chaz (17. Dezember 2011)

Du wirst immer noch mit einer Adapterplatte arbeiten müssen, um eine Kefü mit ISCG05-Aufnahme montieren zu können.


----------



## pionier1981 (19. Dezember 2011)

Also auf ne Erfahrung mit der KettenfÃ¼hrung âDreistâ von G-Junkies wÃ¤re ich auch gespannt...
Fahre selbst ein AM 2011...

Ob die fÃ¼r ISCG passt? Und was ist mit dem Umwerfer,braucht man den Adapter???
Braucht man fÃ¼r die ISCG nen Adapter?


Bin gespannt....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chaz (19. Dezember 2011)

Da Canyon es immer noch nicht geschafft hat den Nerve-Rahmen eine ISCG-05 Aufnahme zu verpassen und sie ihren eigenen Standard verwenden (ähnlich der 03-Aufnahme), muss man dort eine Adapterplatte bestellen, wenn man eine 05er-Führung montieren will.


----------



## pionier1981 (19. Dezember 2011)

Danke für die erste Info....


----------



## esprit70 (20. Dezember 2011)

chaz schrieb:


> Da Canyon es immer noch nicht geschafft hat den Nerve-Rahmen eine ISCG-05 Aufnahme zu verpassen und sie ihren eigenen Standard verwenden (ähnlich der 03-Aufnahme), muss man dort eine Adapterplatte bestellen, wenn man eine 05er-Führung montieren will.



Schade.., das man bei Canyon das noch nicht geschaft hat, dieses umzusetzen!!!

Diese besagte Adapterplatte, bekomme ich nur dort (bei Canyon) oder wo kann ich sie mir bestellen


----------



## chaz (20. Dezember 2011)

Eigentlich nur dort, weil die Aufnahme am Rahmen nicht ganz der ISCG03-Aufnahme entspricht.


----------



## Power-Valve (27. Dezember 2011)

ich hab an meinem Torque Alpinist (auch mit Dreifach-Kurbel) jetzt nen Bionicon cguide v2 montiert. Einfach Montage und schmerzfreie Funktion:
http://www.bionicon.com/home/341-es-ist-soweit-cguide-v02-jetzt-erhaeltlich
so schaut es montiert aus:






Gruss Uwe


----------



## sugarbiker (28. Dezember 2011)

jep, das ganze am AM2010


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## canyoneugen (28. Dezember 2011)

[/url][/IMG]

Eigenbau: Gardenaschlauch, Gummi O-Ring, Kabelbinder
Kosten: < 1,- 
Funktion: perfekt!


----------



## sugarbiker (28. Dezember 2011)

hatte ich auch, nach 100 km abgerissen..
außerdem doch hörbare Schleifgeräusche (da im Winkel nicht verstellbar)

das Bionicon Teil ist wirklich durchdacht, angesichts der Preise der Bikes ein zu verschmerzender Aufpreis...........


----------



## canyoneugen (28. Dezember 2011)

sugarbiker schrieb:


> hatte ich auch, nach 100 km abgerissen..
> außerdem doch hörbare Schleifgeräusche (da im Winkel nicht verstellbar)



evtl. zu steif befestigt. Der Gummiring lässt die Führung jeden Kettenwinkel mitgehen.  Schleifgeräusche habe ich keine. 
Aber ein Langzeittest steht noch aus........


----------



## esprit70 (4. Januar 2012)

Chicane schrieb:


> Bei den Standardkettenführungen wie z.B. die Heim3 wirst du immer nacharbeiten müssen.
> 
> Ansonsten Kettenführung à la Bionicon (Suche). Oder eben Umbau auf 22/36.




Kann ich sozusagen einfach die Blätter Tauschen oder muss ich dann die ganz Kurbel Austauschen. 

Denke aber das ich die ganze Kurbel tauschen muss.


----------



## esprit70 (7. Januar 2012)

chaz schrieb:


> Da Canyon es immer noch nicht geschafft hat den Nerve-Rahmen eine ISCG-05 Aufnahme zu verpassen und sie ihren eigenen Standard verwenden (ähnlich der 03-Aufnahme), muss man dort eine Adapterplatte bestellen, wenn man eine 05er-Führung montieren will.



Hat jemand die richtige Bestell Nummer für mich, für die Adapterplatte


----------



## Schraubereddie (22. September 2012)

Meiner Meinung nach, sollten Hersteller, die sich nicht an dem Standard halten, eine eigene Kettenführung für die Kunden im Programm haben. 

Genug Geld kosten die Bikes schließlich.

Bei Nicolai, habe ich nichts gefunden.- 

Hier scheint es ja wenigestens 2fach zu geben.


----------



## LANDOs (18. Dezember 2015)

esprit70 schrieb:


> Hat jemand die richtige Bestell Nummer für mich, für die Adapterplatte



Hat jemand die Bestellnummer für die Adapterplatte auf ISCG05 Kettenführung?


----------

